# ç'a été / ça a été - élision de "ce" et "ça"



## jester.

J'ai une question que j'ai déjà depuis longtemps, mais je ne suis jamais arrivé à la poser...

Je connais les contractions "c'est" et "c'était" également que les formes "ce soit", "ce sera" et "ce serait". Il est claire que toutes ces formes sont des combinations du déterminant démonstratif "ce" et du verbe "être".
Ma question est : comment former cette combination au passé composé ?
Laquelle des formes suivantes est correcte ?

C'a été (cette forme sonnerait comme [ka])
Ç'a été
Ce a été (cette forme me sonne un peu étrange)

Donc vous voyez que j'ai déjà une idée (la deuxième forme me semble le plus correcte), mais je ne suis pas vraiment sûr.


Merci déjà en avance pour vos réponses.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
imparfait : "c'était"
passé simple : "ce fut"
passé composé : "ça a été"
plus que parfait : "ça avait été" ("ç'avait été" en parler rapide, mais ce n'est pas très beau)
passé antérieur : "c'eut été"
futur antérieur" : "ça aura été" ("ç'aura été" en parler rapide, mais ce n'est pas très beau non plus)


----------



## geve

CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> passé composé : "ça a été"


à noter qu'en langage parlé, on entendra souvent cette forme comme "ç'a été"


----------



## timpeac

geve said:
			
		

> à noter qu'en langage parlé, on entendra souvent cette forme comme "ç'a été"


 
"ç'a été" est à éviter donc à l'écrit ? C'est intéressant puisqu'on utilise "ce" dans le présent "c'est" ou futur "ce sera" etc donc j'aurais pensé que ça donnerait "ç'a été", par exemple, au passé composé mais ça ne s'écrit pas ?


----------



## geve

Mince, Tim, on peut toujours compter sur toi pour poser les questions qui fâchent.  

Je me suis en effet interrogée en voyant la liste faite par Carnesecchi, et l'alternance de "ça" et "ce"... Il va falloir que je fasse des recherches, maintenant !! Mais au passé composé, c'est "ça", c'est sûr ! Cf. au négatif : "ça n'a pas été facile" / "ce n'a pas été facile"
 Me voilà de nouveau plongée dans les méandres de la confusion intellectuelle la plus totale.  

De toute façon, j'éviterais autant à l'écrit "ça a été" et "ç'a été"... J'écrirais plutôt "ce fut".


----------



## timpeac

Merci, Gève, mais grâce à ton idée de formuler une phrase au négatif, n'as-tu donc pas confirmé que ce soit bien "ça a été" et pas "ç'a été" (bien que la prononciation vite de "ça a été" peut donner à croire qu'on a dit "ç'a été") ? De toute façon, merci, je suis sûr que j'aurais écrit "ce n'a pas été facile" avant de lire ça.


----------



## geve

Oui, tout à fait, "ça a été". Mais du coup, je me demandais pourquoi on utilise "ça" à certains temps et "ce" à d'autres (passé simple)... J'ai donc jeté un coup d'oeil dans mon Grevisse abrégé, et en fait, c'est plus compliqué que ça  



> *ce *subit l'élision devant toute forme du verbe être commençant par une voyelle (*ç*, avec cédille, devant un *a*), et devant le pronom _en_ ou le semi-auxiliaire _aller_ : _c'est bien, c'eût été, ç'a été, ç'aurait été_





> *ça*, devant une forme verbale, ne subit pas l'élision : _ça a passé, ça a été dur_


Mais aussi :


> *ça*, sujet d'une forme composée du verbe _être_, est de la langue populaire ou familière (dans la langue soignée, on utilise _ce_ ou _cela_)


 
Donc pour résumer :
_ça a été_ = langue familière, pas d'élision
_ç'a été_ = forme normale, le "ce" s'est transformé en "ç" devant un a. Néanmoins, ça ne me paraît pas encore d'un registre très soigné. 

Bref et pour conclure, je recommande d'utiliser "cela" en toutes cirsconstances : au moins, la question de l'élision ne se pose pas !


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonjour,
Si je puis me permettre : J'ai la conviction que la forme normale est "ça a été" et que la forme "ç'a été" n'est vraiment qu'une prononciation rapide.
Et aussi que "cela + verbe être" est une forme emphatique (ou précieuse, selon l'usage) : "Dieu vit que cela était bon".


----------



## jester.

Donc j'ai bien compris que je peux utiliser "ça a été" également que "ç'a été" ? La deuxième forme est-elle donc une forme du déterminant "ce" bien qu'elle ait une cédille ?
Pourrait-on généralement dire que "ce" (et "cela") sont plus formels que "ça" ?

Ce sont beaucoup de questions, mais je veux savoir cela exactement. 

De toute façon : merci déjà pour toutes vos réponses très détaillées et intéressantes.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
"c' " est une forme élidée de "ça", comme "l'amitié" est une forme élidée de "la amitié"
Et, pour autant que je le sache, oui, "ce" et "cela" sont généralement plus formels que "ça"
Hope it helps!


----------



## Aoyama

Geve a bien résumé le problème. C'a été (qui pose aussi le problème de la cédille sous une majuscule) est très correct puisque *ça a* admet une élision, un peu pédante mais conforme à la règle. Reste que *cela a* permet d'éviter ce petit problème.

PS:

*ça*, devant une forme verbale, ne subit pas l'élision : _ça a passé, ça a été dur _pour *ça a passé*, d'accord, mais pour *ça a été dur* ç'a été dur me semble très possible ...


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Pardon, mille pardons, mais la forme "ce a", pour autant que je le sache, n'est pas utilisée, non plus que dans le passé. Comment alors en arriver à sa forme élidée, puisque c'est l'usage qui provoque l'élision ? Par contre, je conçois très bien qu'une personne utilisant la forme moderne "ça a" l'élide par prononociation rapide en "ç'a ".


----------



## timpeac

J'ai googlé les deux phrases "ce n'a pas été facile" et "ça n'a pas été facile" et la différence est énorme - 91 à 38,300 - ce qui me persuade que les intuitions de Carnesecchi qu', à l'oral, "ç'a été" n'est qu'une forme rapide de "ça a été" sont bonnes.

Je trouve étrange, néanmoins, que la forme "ce" soit utilisée dans beaucoup de temps verbaux mais "ça" dans d'autres (quand le verbe commence par "a" ?). Je me demande s'il y a une raison phononlogique dans le développement de la langue française qui expliquerait ça.


----------



## timpeac

Je ne sais pas comment expliquer la citation de Grevisse



> ce subit l'élision devant toute forme du verbe être commençant par une voyelle (ç, avec cédille, devant un a), et devant le pronom _en_ ou le semi-auxiliaire _aller_ : _c'est bien, c'eût été, ç'a été, ç'aurait été_


 
ça semble impliquer que la bonne forme est "ç'a été", n'est-ce pas ? C'est dû, comme on voit souvent, au fait que le peuple ne suit pas les règles des grammariens ?


----------



## CARNESECCHI

timpeac said:
			
		

> Je trouve étrange, néanmoins, que la forme "ce" soit utilisé dans beaucoup de temps verbaux mais "ça" dans d'autres (quand le verbe commence par "a" ?). Je me demande s'il y a une raison phononlogique dans le développement de la langue française qui expliquerait ça.


 
Je ne crois pas que ce soit lié à la 1ère lettre : ça avance, ça va, ça a marché, ça aura marché, que ça agisse, ça semble, même ça a agi (trois a!!!) mais ce fut bien, ce sera bien, que ce soit.

Est-ce "ça", sauf pour le verbe/auxiliaire être ?????


----------



## jester.

CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> Est-ce "ça", sauf pour le verbe/auxiliaire être ?????



Je crois que oui, parce que "ce" est un déterminant démonstratif. Ça veut dire qu'il va normalement (sauf avec le verbe être) avec un substantif : ce matin, ce truc, ce livre, ...   Donc à mon avis la combination avec être est une exception.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

timpeac said:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas comment expliquer la citation de Grevisse
> ça semble impliquer que la bonne forme est "ç'a été", n'est-ce pas ? C'est dû, comme on voit souvent, au fait que le peuple ne suit pas les règles des grammariens ?


 
Ben Non! Justement, dans ce cas, c'est le peuple qui applique la grammaire, pas les ceusses qui causent comme dans des livres! Si tu veux mon avis, le Grévisse constate que l'usage élide, d'ailleurs, il est dit "subit l'élision".


----------



## geve

Pour moi, dans l'usage, peu importe que la forme élisée *ç'a* vienne de "ça a" ou de "ce a" : les deux (*ç'a *et *ça*) me paraissent également familiers.


			
				timpeac said:
			
		

> J'ai googlé les deux phrases "ce n'a pas été facile" et "ça n'a pas été facile" et la différence est énorme - 91 à 38,300 - ce qui me persuade que les intuitions de Carnesecchi qu', à l'oral, "ç'a été" n'est qu'une forme rapide de "ça a été" sont bonnes.
> 
> Je trouve étrange, néanmoins, que la forme "ce" soit utilisée dans beaucoup de temps verbaux mais "ça" dans d'autres (quand le verbe commence par "a" ?). Je me demande s'il y a une raison phononlogique dans le développement de la langue française qui expliquerait ça.


Veux-tu un peu plus de confusion ? Car mon Grevisse a également un passage sur l'usage de "ça" dans la négation !


> Quand il s'intercale un pronom personnel, ou *ne*, ou l'un des semi-auxiliaires *devoir* ou *pouvoir*, la langue familière, aussi bien aux temps simples qu'aux temps composés, emploie *ça* comme sujet :_ ça m'est agréable ; ça n'est pas possible ; ça doit être ; ça peut être dangereux._


...
Quant aux résultats de ta recherche, ça ne m'étonne pas qu'il y ait si peu de résultats pour "ce n'a pas été facile". Pour moi, la forme correcte serait en registre soigné "*cela* n'a pas été facile".
La question qui demeure est donc, dans le registre soigné, comment choisit-on entre "ce" et "cela" ?

Euh... je vous laisse débattre, là j'ai pas trop le temps.


----------



## LV4-26

Ce fil est déjà très emmêlé  , du coup, ç'a peut-être déjà été dit mais je crois que, si on utilises "_ce_" pour certains temps et "_ça_" pour d'autres, c'est à cause du registre resenti comme familier de "_ça"._

_ça a été_
_ç'a été_

mais 
_ce fut_

En effet
_ça fut_ paraît bizarre parce que le niveau de langue familier de _ça_ s'harmonise mal avec le registre formel du passé simple.
_Ça sera bien,_ en revanche_,_ me semble tout à fait possible, bien que plus familier que _ce sera bien._
Je délire ?


----------



## timpeac

Ça explique pourquoi on ne commencerait pas à dire "ça fut", oui - mais pas pourquoi on continuerait de dire "ce sera". Un googlage de "ce sera facile" contre "ça sera facile" donne 25,700 à 859, et montre que "ce sera" est bien plus commun.

N'empêche, je crois que nous sommes sur la bonne voie. Une hypothèse - en ancien français la force de "ce" était plus grande. Peut-être qu'on pourrait utiliser ce mot avec beaucoup d'autres verbes ("ce montre que..." ?) et que peu à peu la force de "ce" a affaibli pour être remplacé par "ça", sauf - comme on voit partout dans la grammaire - dans les cas les plus communs, c'est à dire "c'est" et "ce sera". On pourrait donc considérer "c'est" et "ce sera" comme irréguliers puisque dans toute autre tournure à l'oral on utilise "ça". "ce fut" et "c'eut été" restent aussi à cause de l'incompatabilité de mettre "ça" à côté d'un verbe de forme soutenue. Ce gaze, ce roule ??!


----------



## LV4-26

Quelques petites remarques, pas spécialement pour défendre mon hypothèse mais simplement pour nourrir le débat de quelques observations concrètes.

Je *dirais* sans aucun doute
_a. Ça serait bien si..._..
J'*écrirais* probablement
_b. Ce serait bien

_Pour_
c.. ça sera facile _contre 
d. _ce sera facile
_je crois que je pourrais dire c., mais moins facilement que d. et que a.
Et là, à mon avis, le critère, c'est l'euphonie. Je sens confusément (sans bien trop savoir pourquoi) que _ce sera facile_ sonne tout simplement mieux, que le son 'e' ici, dans cet environement acoustique précis, est plus agréable que le son 'a'.

Donc, pour moi, l'usage ne suit pas de règle bien précise. L'hypothèse que j'ai formulée plus haut reste valide mais insuffisante. Il y a aussi la "musique" de la phrase (assez subjectif bien que les locuteurs semblent avoir à peu près tous les mêmes "goûts"). 
Il faut également ajouter, comme je l'ai dit, que certaines formes (avec "ça") passent à l'oral et pas à l'écrit.

Je crois que la fantaisie, l'humeur ont, dans certains cas, une grande influence .


----------



## carolineR

comment écrivez-vous ça ? 
comme dans : ç'a dû te prendre un temps fou !
merci d'avance


----------



## walkyrie

"*ça a* dû te prendre un temps fou" (tant pis pour le hiatus!)
Je ne crois pas que "ç'a" soit correct.


----------



## CABEZOTA

*"ç'" est la version apocopée, normale du pronom démonstratif "ce"* :

Ce fut difficile ;_* ç'a été difficile*_.

En principe, le démonstratif *"ça", contraction de "cela", ne s'élide pas devant "a" : "ça a l'air difficile, cette histoire!"*. Mais on confond parfois la règle d'élision de "ce" et de "ça", et de nombreux auteurs ont élidé "ça" improprement devant des formes verbales ("ç'aurait pu être plus compliqué").


----------



## carolineR

Aaah enfin quelqu'un qui l'a rencontré 
Excuse ma nullité :  pourquoi dis-tu _"et de nombreux auteurs ont élidé "ça" improprement devant des formes verbales ("ç'aurait pu être plus compliqué")" _ :improprement ? pourquoi ces auteurs n'auraient-ils pas pu dire : ce aurait pu être plus compliqué ?


----------



## walkyrie

C'est vrai qu'il y a le "ç'a eu payé, mais ça paie plus" de Fernand Raynaud, mais ce n'est pas correct pour autant.


----------



## CABEZOTA

carolineR said:


> pourquoi dis-tu _"et de nombreux auteurs ont élidé "ça" improprement devant des formes verbales ("ç'aurait pu être plus compliqué")" _ :improprement ? pourquoi ces auteurs n'auraient-ils pas pu dire : ce aurait pu être plus compliqué ?


En effet, si vous considérez qu'il s'agit du conditionnel passé de _*"ce peut être compliqué"*_... disons que comme contraction de "ça peut être compliqué", "ç'" est impropre, mais partout où on peut l'interpréter comme un "ce" élidé, oui, c'est possible. Donc, pour lever l'ambiguïté :

_**"ç'avait l'air difficile" *_est impropre dans tous les cas, car "ç'" ne peut ici être mis que pour "ça".

Pour ce qui est de Fernand Raynaud... Je l'ai toujours compris comme un 
_*"ça eut payé mais ça paye pus"*_, sans élision...


----------



## Adeline91

Bonjour à tous, 

Quand on abrège 'ça avait', écrit-on 'c'avait' ou ç'avait'? 

J'ai une préférence pour l'option avec la cédille, mais dans la littérature il apparait généralement avec une majuscule en début de phrase. 

Merci à tous !*
*


----------



## Maître Capello

En fait, pour ce qui est de la cédille dans la langue française, on n'en met une que devant les lettres _a, o_ et _u_. Ensuite, suppose que l'apostrophe n'existe pas et que les deux mots n'en forment qu'un seul. On écrira donc :

_C'est
C'était
C'eût_

Mais :

_Ç'avait
Ç'a été
Ç'aurait_


----------



## JiPiJou

Pour une fois, je pose une question au lieu de tenter d'y répondre.

J'ignorais qu'on pouvait dire "ç'avait", "ç'a été" ou "ç'aurait" ! Je ne sais pas si je l'ai déjà entendu parce que la différence sonore est minime. Mais, personnellement, je dis toujours "ça aurait dû me faire plaisir", "ça a été fait" ou "ça aurait pu arriver".

S'agit-il de niveaux de langue, de variantes locales ou d'autre chose ?


----------



## Maître Capello

En fait, devant le verbe _être_, l'élision de *ce* (et non _ça_ !) en _c'/ç'_ est la règle alors que l'élision de *ça* devant un mot commençant par _a_ est possible mais peu fréquente…

_Ç'avait été
Ç'a été
Ç'aurait été

Ça avait l'air d'un ours. / Ç'avait l'air d'un ours.
Ça aurait dû me faire plaisir. / __Ç'aurait dû me faire plaisir._
_Ça a été fait. / __Ç'a été fait._
_Ça aurait pu arriver. / __Ç'aurait pu arriver._


----------



## _Mak_

Bonjour à tous!

Je suis nouveau sur ce site, J'apprends à l'utiliser . donc désolé des fautes , mon français n'est pas encore très bon. s'il vous plaît, n'y fait pas attention.

Voici ma question:

J'ai lu sur un site de grammaire française qu'il y a une élision du pronom ça.

*ça - ç'*

exemples:

_*Ç'a*vait été plus intéressant qu'on ne l'avait imaginé._ 

_Maintenant qu'elle était revenue, *ç'a*llait être plus facile._

Je sais déjà que *ça* devient *ç'* devant *a*, mais ce que je veux connaître c'est la raison pour laquelle je ne l'avais vu avant d'être sur ce site-là.

Est-ce que ce n'est plus utilisé? ou est-ce que c'est plutôt du langage oral?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## hual

Bonsoir

À mon avis, l'emploi de c' (ça) devant un verbe autre que "être" (c'est) relève de l'oral.


----------



## CapnPrep

L'élision de _ça_ est très restreinte, même à l'oral. Il faut dire _ça ira_, _ça occupe_, _ça use_, et jamais _ç'ira_, _ç'occupe_, _ç'use_.

Avec le verbe _être_ (formes simples et composées, comme dans les deux exemples cités : _*Ç'a*vait été, __*ç'a*llait être_), on ne peut pas toujours savoir si _ç'_ correspond à _ça_ ou à _ce_. Mais on peut trouver des cas où c'est clairement _ça_ qui s'élide (ex. cités dans_ Le Bon usage _§695, c) :Ç'avait duré une petite heure
Ç'aurait beaucoup plus de succès
Ç’alla bien
ç'allait s’arranger tout seul​Ça relève peut-être de l'oral / du langage familier, mais parfois c'est le langage familier d'une autre époque (qui fait aujourd'hui littéraire, artificiel, ou juste bizarre).


----------



## la fée

Moi aussi, je me souviens d'avoir lu quelque part "ç'a été fantastique!", mais je doute qu'on le dise couramment aujourd'hui... J'entends plutôt "ça a été...". Bonne journée!


----------



## Chimel

Bonjour Mak et bienvenue ! 

Je confirme les réponses précédentes.

En réfléchissant un peu, je ne trouve qu'un seul exemple où cette élision reste assez courante (à l'oral), me semble-t-il: "Ç'aurait été plus simple si tu me l'avais dit tout de suite", "Ç'aurait été moi, ça ne se serait pas passé ainsi",...

Pourquoi davantage avec "Ç'aurait été" qu'avec "Ça avait", Ça a été" ou "Ça allait"? Je n'en ai aucune idée (peut-être aussi que c'est une impression purement personnelle). En tout cas, je ne ferais pas cette élision à l'écrit, sauf pour imiter volontairement le langage oral.


----------



## Grop

la fée said:


> Moi aussi, je me souviens d'avoir lu quelque part "ç'a été fantastique!", mais je doute qu'on le dise couramment aujourd'hui... J'entends plutôt "ça a été...". Bonne journée!



Bonjour, il m'arrive de dire ce genre de chose, et même (dans un registre informel) de l'écrire.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Pour ma part, je n'élide jamais ça devant a, ni à l'écrit ni à l'oral.

Pour information : Grevisse, le français correct, 762 : _Ça devant une forme verbale *ne subit pas* l'élision_


----------



## hual

Bonsoir

Je trouve bizarre que Grevisse ignore l'élision de "ça" en français parlé. Par ex., comment dites-vous, _ça a été?_ ou _ç'a été?_ ?


----------



## Grop

hual said:


> Par ex., comment dites-vous, _ça a été?_ ou _ç'a été?_ ?



Pour moi, très clairement _ç'a été ?. _Pour d'autres, c'est probzablement différent.


----------



## Lacuzon

hual said:


> Je trouve bizarre que Grevisse ignore l'élision de "ça" en français parlé. Par ex., comment dites-vous, _ça a été?_ ou _ç'a été?_ ?


Bonsoir,

C'est à dire que pour Grevisse, _ça_ c'est du français parlé ! L'écrit c'est _ce _ou _cela_.

Je ne dis jamais que ça a été. ç'a été me semblerait vraiment bizarre même à l'oral. Peut-être est-ce une affaire de longueur de a.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Ça, javais jamais vu, *ç'a*.
Ça a sa logique, ça + a = ç'a.
Mais, franchement, ça me choque.
Je ne pense pas que ça puisse se _fracturer_. À l'écrit, je veux dire.
Attendons les spécialistes.


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour,

J'ajoute ceci pour JJV - extrait de *cette page* de la BDL (sur laquelle il y a d'autres exemples) :


> _Ça peut cependant s'élider devant en ainsi que devant les formes du verbe avoir qui commencent par a afin d'éviter l'enchaînement ça a, ça avait, ça aura, ça aurait._
> _- Rassure-toi, *ç'a* très bien été (ou *ça a* très bien été). _
> _- Je me souviens que *ç’avait* (ou *ça avait*) pris beaucoup de temps._
> 
> _Lorsque l'élision est impossible ou qu'on choisit de ne pas la faire, on doit éviter de faire une fausse liaison entre ça et le mot qui suit, par exemple : ça *l’*a bien été._


 Note 1 : Cette fausse liaison (_ça l'a_) est hélas courante à Montréal. 
Note 2 : Pour ceux et celles qui ne l'auraient pas remarqué - et qui n'ont pas comme moi un clavier Qwerty canadien français qui permet de faire tous les accents - WR offre maintenant la possibilité de mettre toutes les lettres accentuées, y compris les majuscules. Et même les ligatures æ et œ. 

Cet ajout n'est cependant disponible qu'en mode avancé (et non en « réponse rapide »). Pour les majuscules, on clique sur le signe *+*. Voir ce fil.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Il se peut que je me trompe, mais il me semble que les gens confondent _ça _avec _ce. Ça_ est une contraction de _cela. _Selon _Le Petit Robert_, _ce_ et _cela_ sont deux mots différents. _Ce_ dérive du latin _ecce hoc_ tandis que _cela_, également un pronom démonstratif, vient de _ce_ et _là_. Ce dictionnaire dit : « _Ce_ se réduit à _c'_ devant _en_ et les formes du verbe être commençant par une voyelle et à _ç'_ devant _a_. » Tout ça me semble logique. Robert donne des formes comme : « ce doit être, ce devait être lui, ç'a été un brave homme, ç'allait être dur. » Il s'agit toujours dans ces cas de _ce_ pas de _ça_. Comprenez-vous ma difficulté ?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Pour moi :

Ce a été -> ç'a été auquel on préfère nettement ce fut.
Ça a été -> ça a été sans élision.


----------



## Maître Capello

Charlie Parker said:


> Robert donne des formes comme : « ce doit être, ce devait être lui, ç'a été un brave homme, ça allait être dur. » Il s'agit toujours dans ces cas de _ce_ pas de _ça_.


Dans le dernier cas, il s'agit bien de _ça_ puisque le verbe n'est pas _être_ mais _aller_ (au futur proche du présent: _ça va être dur_).

Quoi qu'il en soit, je ne comprends pas bien ta question, Charlie…


----------



## Charlie Parker

Je m'excuse Maître. En fait, Robert a donné la forme ç_'allait être dur _qui me semble différent que _ça allait être dur _à moins que la première forme ne soit rien qu'une orthographe plus familière que la seconde. Mon problème revient au fait que _ça _n'est pas le même pronom que _ce. _Par exemple, y a-t-il une différence entre _ça doit être difficile _et _ce doit être difficile _? Moi, je pense que oui. Je renvoie au message #2 de CARNESECCHI qui dit que _ça a été _est effectivement le passé composé de _c'est. _Par contre, j'aurais pensé que ce serait _ç'a été._


----------



## Maître Capello

Tant _*ça* doit être difficile_ que _*ce* doit être difficile_ sont possibles et corrects. Seule différence: la première phrase est moins soutenue que la seconde.


----------



## Aoyama

Mais on tourne un peu en rond ici. J'avais déjà donné un avis (#12), il y a _quelques années_ sur cette question.
D'abord 





> _ça a été _est effectivement le passé composé de _c'est. _Par contre, j'aurais pensé que ce serait _ç'a été._


 C'est la même chose : ça a été = ç'a été, c'est une réduction due à une élision.
De la même manière 





> ç_'allait être dur _qui me semble différent de _ça allait être dur _


, les deux sont identiques, le premier peut sembler un peu "oral" ou populaire mais cela se discute, on trouve des exemples de cette élision chez de bons auteurs.
C'est différent de la remarque #30 de Me Ca.


----------



## Maître Capello

Aoyama said:


> C'est la même chose : ça a été = ç'a été, c'est une réduction due à une élision.
> De la même manière , les deux sont identiques, le premier peut sembler un peu "oral" ou populaire mais cela se discute, on trouve des exemples de cette élision chez de bons auteurs.


Les deux ont le même sens, mais les deux ne sont pas identiques, _ç'a été_ étant l'élision de «._ce a été_.» alors que _ça_ ne s'élide normalement pas…


----------



## Aoyama

Est-ce vraiment la seule expliquation ?
Je pense que "ce a été" abouti à ç'a été (et donc appartient au langage soigné ou soutenu) , mais que "ça a été" (même si _ça_ ne s'élide normalement pas), s'élide de la même manière, comme _t'as _et aboutit à une _fausse élision_ du même type.
Quelqu'un qui dirait : "oh la vache, ç'a été drôlement dur !", ne pensera sûrement pas à "ce a été", mais à "cela/ça a été...".


----------



## Nicomon

Aoyama said:


> .Quelqu'un qui dirait : "oh la vache, ç'a été drôlement dur !", ne pensera sûrement pas à "ce a été", mais à "cela/ça a été...".


 Ce serait mon cas. 

Les avis sont partagés. Il y a des pour et des contre cette élision. 

Les dix guides linguistiques d’Antidote exposent en 600 articles les principales règles de la langue française. Les sources des règles sont les suivantes : pour la syntaxe et la ponctuation : _Le Bon Usage_ de Maurice Grevisse et André Goosse; *Source*

Je mets ci-dessous l'extrait lié à l'élision de _ça_ et vous en tirerez les conclusions que vous voudrez. 


> *Pronom ça : contextes d’élision*
> 
> *L’élision *de _ça_, toujours facultative, est soumise à certaines restrictions.
> 
> Ce pronom ne peut s’élider que s’il est utilisé comme *sujet* dans la phrase et qu’il n’est pas déterminé par l’adjectif indéfini _tout_ ; de plus, il ne s’élide que devant les conjugaisons singulières des verbes _aller_ ou _avoir_ commençant par la lettre _a_.
> 
> Ainsi, _ça_ s’élide facultativement dans :
> *ça *_avait été charmant __→_*ç’*_avait été charmant_
> _*ça* allait commencer bientôt __→_*ç’*_allait commencer bientôt_
> 
> Mais non dans les phrases suivantes, bien que le mot qui suit commence par une voyelle :
> _Je te dirai *ça* à mon retour. __Ça _n’est pas sujet.
> _Tout *ça* avait rendu mon ami furieux. __Ça _est sujet, mais il est déterminé par _tout._
> *ça *_ira mieux demain. _La conjugaison du verbe _aller_ ne commence pas par un _a._
> *ça *_arrive souvent. _Le verbe n’est ni _avoir_ ni _aller. _





Maître Capello said:


> Les deux ont le même sens, mais les deux ne sont pas identiques, _ç'a été_ étant l'élision de «._ce a été_.» alors que _ça_ ne s'élide normalement pas…


 Or là, mois je vois plutôt une élision de _ça_, contraction de _cela a été_. 

Voyons ce qui se passe, si l'on ajoute un adverbe. _Cela a bien été = Ça a bien été = Ç'a bien été._ Diriez-vous : _*Ce* a bien été_? Moi, pas. 
Et si j'ai tort, eh bien... je n'ai rien compris. 

*Edit :* Je me ravise. _Ç'a été un brave homme_ = passé composé de _c'est un brave homme_. Donc dans ce cas précis, il s'agit bien de l'élision de _ce,_ qui remplace _il_. 
Enfin je crois. Bref... c'est pas simple / ce n'est pas simple / cela n'est pas simple.


----------



## LV4-26

Quand je dis, phonétiquement, [sa été très dur], je ne sais pas bien, au fond, si je pense _ça a été _ou _ç'a été_, mais je pencherais volontiers pour la première option. Simplement, les deux sons [a] consécutifs se confondent dans ma prononciation.
Je veux dire par là que, si je devais écrire ce que je dis, je l'écrirais probablement _ça a été très dur_, sans élision.

D'où le doute suivant qui me vient
Est-ce que _ç'a été_ ne serait pas, 
- la forme élidée correcte de _ce a été_, dans certains cas
- une simple transcription phonétique de _ça a été_ dans d'autres.

Ce qui complique le problème, c'est que _ce a été_ (forme non élidée) est totalement impensable -- au même titre que _ce est très dur_ --, alors que _ça a été_ reste tout à fait possible.
Remarquons également que, sans doute pour la même raison, quand on dit _c'est bien_, le _c'_ est établi une fois pour toute comme un lexème à part entière et, à aucun moment, il ne nous vient l'idée en le disant que c'est la forme élidée de _ce est bien_.


----------



## petitm

Bonjour. Laquelle de ces phrase est correcte?

_La Commune de Paris, *ç'a été* une révolution.
La Commune de Paris, *ça a été* une révolution.

_Merci d'avance pour vos aides.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut petitm,

Les deux formes semblent possibles. Mais dans ton cas, je choisirai la 1ère forme (ç'a été une révolution) car j'utiliserai la seconde (ça a été) tout seul, pour dire que ça s'est bien passé, que ça a marché...
On peut trouver étrange le c cédille isolé de la première forme (dû aux deux voyelles qui se suivent), mais si Flaubert et Zola l'ont écrit, on doit bien pouvoir se le permettre aussi... 
« D'ailleurs, après l'invasion prussienne, il n'y a plus de malheur possible. *Ç'a été* là le fond de l'abîme, le dernier degré de la rage et du désespoir! G. FLAUBERT, Correspondance, 1872, p. 380. »
« Ensuite, *ç'a été* autour d'un autre village qu'on s'est cogné : Elsasshaussen, un nom à coucher à la porte (ZOLA, Débâcle, 1892, p. 63). »
Et dans le sens, ça a marché :
« Y a pas eu d'alerte, rien. Pour aller, *ça a été*... » (Barbusse, Feu,1916, p. 172)
(source : TLFi)


----------



## Maître Capello

Seule la première est vraiment correcte (encore que certains auteurs aient employé la seconde) car _ça_ n'est normalement jamais sujet du verbe _être_ (sauf en Belgique où l'on pourra entendre _ça est_).

En particulier, on ne peut pas dire _ça sont_  ; il faut dire _*ce* sont_. Le _c'_ ou _ç'_ dans _c'est, c'était, ç'a été_ est donc bien l'élision de _ce_ et non de _ça_.


----------



## petitm

Maître Capello said:


> _ça_ n'est normalement jamais sujet du verbe _être_.



Cela était pour moi une règle d'or, donc même si je rencontre parfois la deuxième forme "ça a été..." (j'ai trouvé en effet la deuxième phrase de ma question dans un manuel de français pour les étudiants japonais), je préférerai (au moins à l'écrit) "ç'a été...".

De même, j'écrirai "ce doit (peut) être..." et non "ça doit (peut) être".
Par contre, "ça allait être..." et non "ç'allait être", puisqu'il s'agit du passé composé de "ça va être..."

Reste à savoir si on peut vraiment dire "ce n'a pas été..."


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Maître Capello said:


> ... car _ça_ n'est normalement jamais sujet du verbe _être_ (sauf en Belgique où l'on pourra entendre _ça est_).


D'où vient cette règle ? On trouve très couramment _ça sera_ chez tous les styles d'auteurs, pourtant...?


Maître Capello said:


> En particulier, on ne peut pas dire _ça sont_  ; il faut dire _*ce* sont_.


J'aurais pensé qu'on ne peut pas le dire de toutes façons parce que "ça" est singulier, et "sont" est un pluriel...?


----------



## Maître Capello

JeanDeSponde said:


> D'où vient cette règle ? On trouve très couramment _ça sera_ chez tous les styles d'auteurs, pourtant...?


Cela relève pour moi d'une langue relâchée. Dans une langue soignée, je ne dirais vraiment que _*ce* sera_. Mais je me fais peut-être des idées…


> J'aurais pensé qu'on ne peut pas le dire de toutes façons parce que "ça" est singulier, et "sont" est un pluriel...?


Si tu acceptes _ça sera_, tu dois pourtant bien accepter : _*Ça* ne ser*aient* pas les premiers à le dire._


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Maître Capello said:


> Cela relève pour moi d'une langue relâchée.


Mais alors, la règle serait de ne _pas_ employer "ça", et non de ne pas en faire le sujet du verbe _être...?_


Maître Capello said:


> Si tu acceptes _ça sera_, tu dois pourtant bien accepter : _*Ça* ne ser*aient* pas les premiers à le dire._


J'accepte "ça" comme une forme _familière_ de "cela", et je ne dirai jamais _Cela ne seraient pas les premiers à le dire..._


----------



## Dawwn

Bonjour à tous,

Je sais que ce thread est un peu vieux, mais je viens de le lire et cela m'a vraiment aidé.

J'ai pourtant une seule question qui me reste un peu confus. Etant donné que la forme "_ça + est" _a l'air d’être incorrecte: est-ce qu'on dit:

"Ce serait génial si tu venais" ou "_ça _serait génial si tu venais"

Disons que j'avais la habitude de dire à chaque fois la deuxième formulation, mais d’après tout ce que j'ai lu ici, il me semble que ce n'est pas grammatical.

Merci d'avance


----------



## JiPiJou

Dawwn said:


> "Ce serait génial si tu venais" ou "_ça _serait génial si tu venais



Je n'ai pas relu tous les posts précédents donnant les arguments pour ou contre, mais il est vrai que "ça est" me semble tout à fait bizarre (encore qu'il y a peut-être des régions de France ou des pays francophones qui l'utilisent). En revanche, je ne suis même pas capable de dire si j'emploie habituellement "ce serait" ou "ça serait", tant les deux me semblent acceptables. Peut-être "ça" est-il légèrement plus familier que "ce". Mais, à mon avis, ce sont des nuances très mineures. D'ailleurs, bien souvent, il est difficile de savoir, dans la conversation courante, si les gens ont dit "ce" ou "ça".

Donc, pas d'inquiétude à avoir. Tu peux dire comme tu veux !


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour Dawwn,

Votre réponse est plutôt ici : ce / ça


----------



## JiPiJou

La page complète de discussions prête un peu à confusion. Le meilleur résumé semble être celui de Maître Capello. Qu'il me soit permis de le rappeler ci-dessous :


Maître Capello said:


> _*Ça* peut être dangereux._ (langue parlée)
> _*Ça* sera dangereux_. (langue parlée)
> _*Ça* est dangereux_. (inusité, sauf en Belgique)
> _*Ça* était dangereux_. (inusité, sauf en Belgique)
> 
> _*Ce* peut être dangereux._ (soutenu)
> _*Ce* sera dangereux._ (usuel)
> _*C'*est dangereux_. (usuel)
> _*C'*était dangereux_. (usuel)


----------



## Chimel

> _*Ça* est dangereux_. (inusité, sauf en Belgique)
> _*Ça* était dangereux_. (inusité, sauf en Belgique)


Même en Belgique, usage limité à Bruxelles et relevant d'une langue populaire. En fait, cela fait plutôt partie de la caricature du parler belge (en l'occurrence, bruxellois) dans des films ou pièces comiques que d'un usage véritable: dites "ça est dangereux" à Liège et tout le monde éclatera de rire.


----------

